# Seagate STT20000A hangs with tar -cvf /dev/ht0

## zwerver

Hello,

I have a Seagate STT20000A and that thing is hanging everytime I run a tar -cvf /dev/ht0 /etc *to backup /etc*.

After calling Dell (the vendor of the machine) I

upgraded the firmware of the tape drive but its still hanging. 

I checked when I is hanging, and it happends everytime when it want's to write to the

tape. So not with rewinding or retentioning.

Thus anybody have an solutions for this (big) problem?

----------

## boglin

Do you need to use 'ht0'?

I have the same tape drive(connected by USB); once module st is loaded, /dev/st0. nst0 and others show up...

Just to check I tried: "tar -cvf /dev/nst0 /etc" and it worked ( on my system ),

I hope this helps.

----------

